
Docker is transitioning to the Moby Project - maguowei
https://github.com/moby/moby/pull/32691
======
shouldbworking
This sounds bad. It looks like the main motivator is to make the open source
version of the project "not docker" and move the binary distributions "CE" and
"EE" to another licensing model.

I hope they enjoy fracturing the community. Luckily for the rest of us, LXC
containers are built into the Linux kernel and Docker is just a layer on top
of it. If things get too bad it shouldn't be too hard to switch to another
container manager.

~~~
anon263626
Perhaps it would be like Ubuntu going back RHEL/CentOS vs. Fedora churn, or
turning something like iOS into something like Android.

Sometimes, projects need to leave things that are working alone instead of
churn-for-churns' sake.

This move needs more substantive explanation than "we're renaming and
duplicating projects, creating the Paradox of Choice." It's already open
source.

Plus, being too open, other companies can just come in like with W3 and drive
features and complexity that aren't always positive.

Next, one Tragedy of the Commons problem with Android is companies aren't
motivated to invest significantly into making the overall platform better
because it helps the competition. Sure some do, but they usually make their
fork of it slick and shiny on the outside but the upstream/inside doesn't
always get the same love.

Finally, a poor execution of an open platform makes the whole platform look
bad to customers.

It's not the end of the world if docker pivots oddly but I hope it goes well.

[https://blog.docker.com/2017/04/introducing-the-moby-
project...](https://blog.docker.com/2017/04/introducing-the-moby-project/)

